# Snickers First Night Fright



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Fire crackers should be BANNED. It's the Queen's Birthday long weekend here so people can use fire crackers, and of course they've been going off all weekend, probably will be worse tonight. 

While i had the tiels out last night they would put their crests up and look around each time a fire cracker went off. They could hear them a long way off too, judging from their reactions. Well stupid me didn't think enough of it, so at 9:30pm they went to bed as usual, i covered them, and turned the light off. By this time most of the fire crackers were finished.

At 10:30pm dad came in to tell me Snickers and Cookie had been flapping around crazily so they turned my light on and partially uncovered the cage. I got each tiel out for a once over and a kiss, noted that Bailee also had ruffled feathers so he must have been involved too, and then left the room leaving the light on and the cage partially uncovered. No one seemed hurt apart from some lost feathers from Cookie (clipped flights, not blood feathers).

At 1:30am when i went to bed i looked over the tiels once more and spotted a dollop of blood on the cage floor!  I began a frenzied inspection of each of the tiels and i am still 100% baffled as to who and where it came from. Not one of them has the slightest hint that they might have bled. Also at this time, because of all the attention, Bailee started a LOUD singing session involving wolf whistles, pop goes the weasel, into battle charge, and many DJ Bailee creations. Amazingly no one else in the house heard, lol!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww poor Snickers, poor everyone we had fire crackers here a few weeks ago right out my back door people were shooting them off but thankfully no one got spooked, glad to hear everyone is ok don't you just love those late night whistling sessions sometimes Lee will do that even after being covered he will go on and on forever.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Something got Charlie and Jasper going at 5:30 this morning, too. No harm done to the birds and they both settled down really quick. I have no idea what set them off as there were no firecrackers here.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

oh no, Iam glad everyone is ok. I wonder where the blood came from. I hate fire crackers and would not care if they got banned.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

poor babies.... awwww Snickers and his first fright....poor...

once I also was out of my mind looking for a bleeding spot... until a few days later I saw under one of their wings...right where they bend... adn also one other time but that was not a night fright I saw a blod spec and foudn out a tinsy bitsy scrape on one of Jacks toe...Maui had bit him but it was sooooo tiny you could barely see...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope they don't get spooked again, sometimes people let firecrackers off at the most ridiculous times of night...I would also not care if they got banned I am scared of sparklers, because of the fear of it touching my hand! And also I am scared of fire crackers going wrong and hitting you or someone else...what a stupid invention! :lol:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

The firecrackers should be banned. Not only do the animals get spooked. The firecrackers are not reliable. There are too many times that they go off before they are supposed to. Thus causing injuries.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awww poor snickers i no how you feel we have a fire department right down the road most times it don,t bother the fids but sometimes it does to this day no blood at all
i hope snickers is ok


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Screech woke me up on Monday morning going insane in her cage. I don't know what set her off, but it scared me silly. I battled to get her out of the cage since I was scared she's hurt herself. She fluttered out while I had the door open, sqawked when I tried to hold her, and ended up sitting on the floor with her wings spread and her crest upright. I managed to get her onto my hand (I didn't want to grab her) and she snuggled into my neck. Took her about ten minutes to calm down, but I'm still shaken. Please tell me this isn't going to happen often? My heart won't take it. :wacko:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Frights don't happen often, they get used to normal creek's and noises in the house when they are sleeping, but if they hear something that is loud or they have no idea what it is they are more likely to spook!  Sometimes it is just a noise outside or a noise in the house etc.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aderyn said:


> Screech woke me up on Monday morning going insane in her cage. I don't know what set her off, but it scared me silly. I battled to get her out of the cage since I was scared she's hurt herself. She fluttered out while I had the door open, sqawked when I tried to hold her, and ended up sitting on the floor with her wings spread and her crest upright. I managed to get her onto my hand (I didn't want to grab her) and she snuggled into my neck. Took her about ten minutes to calm down, but I'm still shaken. Please tell me this isn't going to happen often? My heart won't take it. :wacko:


Some tiels are worse than others for night frights. Cockatiels are really prone to them, but some never have them, some rarely have them, etc. Quite often it doesn't even have to be a real anything to set them off, they can imagine something's not right and just get spooked. 

Have you got a nightlight near their cage? I find that helps loads!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the ones that have the night fright here are the budgies not the tiels only 2 night frights for the tiels since i have had them


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Blizzard is still in quarantine so he doesn't have a light. Screech is in my room and is covered at night. I leave the light on when I'm not in the room, and turn it off when I go to bed. But I figured out what spooked her. I changed my alarm ringtone and she got a fright when it went off cos she didn't know I'd changed it. She also doesn't like my message tone (big ben) and totally freaks when I get a message and she's not in her cage. Next time I'll warn her when I change my alarm.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think having a night light for tiels is a good idea  Spike has only had one night fright and it was when his night light was not turned on. I always make sure he has it on now.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

No more night frights (touch wood), but we discovered that Screech talks in her sleep. She was fast asleep last night, and we kept hearing this little peeping noise. So I stood by her cage, and sure enough, it was her. I'm so proud of her, she takes after me.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: None of my tiels sleep talk, but my budgie boys sure do.....and *ahem* i've been informed that i'm quite a blabber mouth in my sleep too.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol! I wonder if bird owners talk in there sleep because of the birds, or if the birds talk in their sleep because of the owners? 

I stopped talking in my sleep, unless someone talks to me. My brother still talks in his sleep though. Years ago he was obssessed with Toy Story, and I woke up to hear him yell 'I don't want ice cream! I want a pony!' He was fast asleep.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I do most of my sleep talking when i drift off while watching a movie. According to my brother it's really confusing, because i'll continue to reply when spoken to as though i'm awake, but i'm talking nonsense. :rofl: I know that i once announced that Robin Hood didn't have very good aim, and i've gone on about elephants on another occasion too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

:rofl: LOL What do you mean Robbin hood does not have good aim  I have only said one thing in my sleep (no no) and I woke up because I heard myself :wacko:  No one can talk to me when Iam a sleep because if you step in to my bed room door way, I wake up.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I sleep talk, my sister says I can have a conversation with her, and I won't even remember! :lol: I have also shouted something in my sleep and woke my self up in the middle of shouting it!  I don't talk in my sleep often though...thank goodness for that! :innocent:


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww poor birdies, we still haven't had a night fright with Echo, am not looking forward to it. He has broken a blood feather before, but we never noticed until when I was cleaning his cage out and found the broken feather, no blood or anything which I guess was good.


----------

